# Green Tea and Rosemary Extract???



## HannahLu94 (Oct 4, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has experience using AVA Grain Free Optimum Health (chicken flavour) as part of a mix? 

Everything else looks great ingredients-wise (apart from the Beta-glucans and glucosamine, what on Earth are they?!) but there's trace abouts of rosemary and green tea extracts and wasn't sure if these are harmful to hedgies? Any advice would be great please!


----------



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

I've never tried the food, but I don't think rosemary or green tea is harmful. I just wouldn't bombard your hedgehog with large amounts of the scents.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Rosemary extract contains neurotoxins, which can cause seizures in cats and dogs. It is commonly used in commercially prepared kibble food to kill microbes in small cuts of meat during the food process. It's normally found towards the end of the ingredient list but if possible its best to avoid a food containing it. 

Green tea is high in antioxidants so is very healthy for us. However I have no idea the effects it has on animals. 

@welcomemoo, if you're not entirely sure if something is safe, it's best not to say anything and give out misleading/unsafe advice.

@hannahlu94, I'm not familiar with this brand. Have you looked at the recommended cat food brand list on here, there's so many that are quite easy to get hold of. Also I used volcanoview hedgehogs food list to help choose brands.


----------



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants/rosemary
Rosemary isn't listed as toxic by the ASPCA, and I checked my cat's kibble and it does appear to be at the bottom of the ingredient list. He hasn't seemed to have a problem with it but I wouldn't give it to him in large amounts.

I don't think anyone has yet 100% verified rosemary or green tea is safe though, so I would just get another brand of cat food as Yukidama's Mama recommends.


----------



## HannahLu94 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys 🙂


----------

